

To Siri, With Love - lian
http://nytimes.com/2014/10/19/fashion/how-apples-siri-became-one-autistic-boys-bff.html

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8474014](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8474014)

